# Nfn



## WestTn (Dec 3, 2014)

Anybody that currently works for NFN having any problems getting more money for initial grass cuts. I have a property that's roughly an hour and a half from my office is 3 ft tall they are telling me that HUD no longer pays more for over grown initials. I'm supposed to mow it for the allowable and I make the money up in recuts. Thoughts ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

yup i have a thought.......RUUUNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!! that is absolute B.S. its not real hard to google the current hud pricing, do that and im sure if you have any common sense you will know what is going on here:vs_cool:

EDIT. i know for a fact they are approving O/A bids


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

My thought is if you can't make money doing the job, say no. Period. You accept this job on THEIR merits, and you'll be fed from the same crap tarnished spoon forever.


----------



## Integrityfieldservices (Jul 28, 2014)

This is absolutely not true..........

Currently on HUD initial cuts we are getting $75-150 depending on grass height here in central Texas. 
Routine lawns are roughly $30 but they will pay more if grass is over 6". With this tropical weather pattern set up in our area its almost guaranteed all lawns every time will be over 6" so routine cuts are averaging $40-60


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

My thought was, how in the world can anyone make money UP on recuts with NFN?!? lol!
Run away!!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

WestTn said:


> I'm supposed to mow it for the allowable and I make the money up in recuts. Thoughts ??


 Here's my thought. Tell NFN that THEY can make it up on the recuts, not you. Hell, point out just how much money they are losing because they aren't getting any properties on recut schedules. Explain that their bottom line is shrinking because their recut volume is down. After all, its all about the volume.:wink: That should go both ways.....


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

Is nfn not paying for work done. It has been a month since I have received a ck because the company I work for says they have not received any pay from them at all


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

1. That is an absolute lie. They are paying O/A initials.
2. Stop working for people who pay when they get paid. Once you sign a contract with wording such as that good luck ever getting your money
3. There is no money to be made in grass cuts for companies like this period you get your money from bid items in that situation

I would turn that down quick af. Do not fall for their stupid BS lies. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

the company I work for (not nfn) owes me for the last week of feb and owes me for march,april and 1st wk of may. Bur he tells me nfn is not paying him so he cant pay me. What can I do?


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

jrata said:


> the company I work for (not nfn) owes me for the last week of feb and owes me for march,april and 1st wk of may. Bur he tells me nfn is not paying him so he cant pay me. What can I do?


Make it rain.
What state did it happen in.
Do you have a contract saying you will wait to be paid when he does.
In Pa that wont stand up in court.
They ended Slavery years ago.
The owner of Record of that property is responsible. 


Fred Flintstone Hires Barney Rubble to do a addition to his home ( pebbles is expecting they needed another room ) Barney subs out the job to Acme construction "BOOM POW KAZAM" 
The coyote's backhoe swings around and knocks down neighbor's tree it falls on the house causing severe damage and injuries to the people inside.

What will happen


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

jrata said:


> the company I work for (not nfn) owes me for the last week of feb and owes me for march,april and 1st wk of may. Bur he tells me nfn is not paying him so he cant pay me. What can I do?


You can start by not working for them.

Send letters of intent to lien, and if they don't pay up immediately (Unless this arrangement was in the contract you signed), then lien the crap out of them. Depending on where you are working, a good portion of your late pay might just have to be written off because it might be too late.


----------



## jrata (May 31, 2016)

this is in texas, yesterday was pay day and he will not answer the phone or texts I send him.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

jrata said:


> this is in texas, yesterday was pay day and he will not answer the phone or texts I send him.


You seriously need to review your contract. See if you have a lien clause, contact their clients, small claims court, etc. Do not just let it slide. Make sure you have all of your records. As long as you have the iron clad proof they cannot keep pay from you. Unless of course you totally messed up the job, or did not follow instructions on the work order...which unless you received some type of notification from them should not be the case. The fact they are avoiding you on pay day screams guilty on their part. From here on out do everything in email so you have proof that can be printed out. And if they say anything make sure you get it in writing. Covering your ass is a big part of this industry. 

I hope all works out!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

jrata said:


> this is in texas, yesterday was pay day and he will not answer the phone or texts I send him.


How long have you worked in this industry?

How many jobs did you do?

Did you miss pics? Did you have an RTV?

How overdue are these payments?

Did you sign a pay as paid contract?

Are you licensed to perform this type of work in your state, county, or City?


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

Here is the deal guys. We all know that HUD approves height bids. One can not expect to cut a six foot jungle for the same fee as three inches and even HUD understands that. It is solely coming from their CEO & COO.

NFN is on a flat fee program so any additional monies come out of their pocket. They do not and NEVER HAD the capital to work for flat fee programs. They are getting worse with pay (which was bad enough already) I can not see them being around this time next year and I am actually shocked they are still around.


----------

